# Router Table (Bob's Plans)



## Little Ern (3 Apr 2006)

First apologies for not contributing much to the forum. I read the posts avidly each day (without signing in mostly).
I just enjoy learning from the contributors but don't feel very confident about adding my two penny worth.

My question is whther any of the forum members have used the router table design shown at web site http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/Rout ... rTable.htm
It looks good to me but would appreciate any comments positive or negative before I build one. A bench top design would suit my needs best and it will be used to house a Dewalt 625EK router.

If anyone can suggest a better simple design then that would be welcome.

Many Thanks,


----------



## JFC (3 Apr 2006)

Hi Ern , Dont worry about the posting questions thats the whole point of the forum  
I have a record router table and have had a trend table before that . I never even thought of making my own until i saw this forum and now i wish i had ! IMHO a home made table is better because its made for you and your main use . Every table i have bought has been tweaked to suit me and i think it make sense to make your own , if i ever get time ill strip my record table and make my own base for it .


----------



## Neomorph (4 Apr 2006)

Ern, do a search on router tables and router table fence and you will get a lot of advice on why building your own can be a lot of fun plus one that will match your own needs.

And remember if you don't ask you don't get... :wink: ... and the members here are VERY helpful and nice.


----------



## Alf (4 Apr 2006)

LE, I won't say spend penny when you fancy... :wink: but don't feel shy. Posts are the life blood of the forum and all that.  

Anyway, that plan. Well obviously I'm not the ideal person to comment, but it looks okay to me. Only thing I'd query is storing router bits under the router - could be painful when fiddling under the top to adjust something or whatever, I'd have thought.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Little Ern (4 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I guess, from what I've read, that the best way is to make a table, use it and then refine it (or make another!).

I don't think I will include the router storage shelf but the overall design should give me what I need.

(P.S. I look at other forums, some better than others, and this one is a credit to those responsible for it .)

Thanks Again,


----------



## Neomorph (4 Apr 2006)

Ern, I've learned the easy way and did my fence design virtually using Sketchup and then threw the ideas out to the mob here. They quickly pointed out the error of what I thought was good and simplified what I thought was clever.

In the end KISS works wonders when creating your first router table. That's Keep It Simple Stupid.... and stupid was what my first design ideas were like. 


*Brilliant Idea No. 1: *Ball bearing runners to keep fence parallel to mitre gauge. 
*BRAAAAARRRP!* Ooops... Wrong!!!!
(You should use either mitre gauge or fence for safety reasons... also ball bearing runners + dust = jammed solid!). 

_Result: Runners removed._

*Brilliant Idea No. 2:* Complicated gearing mechanism to allow outfield fence to come out 3mm to allow you to use router table as a Jointer.
*BRAAAAARRRP!* Ooops... Wrong!!!!
(Using shims behind the fence is simpler and is less prone to going off center)

_Result: Mechanism Removed_
Those were my two glaring errors. Other members here said I should just go with a clamped stick but although this is simple and works it doesn't have any safety features. You should include both dust extraction and a router guard cover to stop accidentally routing your finger like Tony on this board did recently.


----------



## Little Ern (4 Apr 2006)

Good points Neomorph. In a 'former life' I used to be a Jig & Tool designer and sometimes got carried away with the 'beauty' and complexity of a jig or fixture only to be brought back to earth when the man in the machine shop said, in only the way that he could - HOW DO YOU EXPECT ME TO USE THAT YOUNG MAN? GO BACK INTO THAT COSY LITTLE OFFICE AND THINK AGAIN!! (some words changed/removed).

Experiences like that stick for life.


----------

